# C133 and V87 Errors on Mini



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

Getting the above referenced errors. 

I can connect to TiVo service and ping the Mini from a laptop. So it's attached to the network and can send/receive. 

When I go into My Shows I get a C501 error-'Unexpected Problem'. 

First time this has happened since I purchased the devices over a year ago.


----------



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

FWIW, called TiVo and was told that a) C133 errors are generally temporary, b) the support rep said that he's gotten a lot of calls about C133 and S87 for Minis running MoCA, so "there must be a problem, that should be fixed shortly".


----------



## Scrith (Apr 6, 2003)

Same problem here. It started today (Christmas) and is affecting both my Minis, but my home network and Roamio Pro are fine. Also, the network check and update check are working on the Minis, so they seem to be able to access the internet over my MOCA network, but the just can't play video from the Roamio Pro for some reason.


----------



## jojomorales (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm getting v87 errors, but no moca here- just Ethernet.


----------



## jkovach (Feb 17, 2000)

Yet another example that putting too much infrastructure up "in the cloud" is unreliable.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 13, 2009)

V87 errors up the ying.


----------



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

FWIW, a few days later, I redid guided setup on the Mini and all has been fine since.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Lrscpa said:


> FWIW, called TiVo and was told that a) C133 errors are generally temporary, b) the support rep said that he's gotten a lot of calls about C133 and S87 for Minis running MoCA, so "there must be a problem, that should be fixed shortly".


Can't believe they kinda admitted the issue was on their end? Anyway, I have been getting these periodically since mid December, I think. Power cycling my router seems to help most of the time. BTW, I'm not doing Moca so the issue is also when you're running ethernet.

Hasn't been an issue for me in the last few days though.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I had a good 10 V87 errors last night. Worst night in 6 months.


----------



## htruong74 (Mar 30, 2014)

v87 recently this week. I put my foot in my mouth thinking v87 are history.... guess not.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Is it me or did Tivo fix the V87 error problem? I haven't had one in months. I used to get them all the time.


----------

